# Reid casting kit



## Tom T (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello I have started my first model engine from castings and thought I would share it with this fine group here. It is a 1/ 8 scale Reid 6 hp 2 stroke. Tom





Here is my first one piece crankshaft .


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 13, 2009)

looking good tom.


chuck


----------



## Maryak (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom,

Great start :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Feb 13, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Great start :bow:
> 
> ...




Ditto! ;D  Looking good and you started with the tough part first....brave!

Dave


----------



## cfellows (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom, that'll be a nice little engine when finished! Can't wait to see it run.

Chuck


----------



## Mike N (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom T  said:
			
		

> Hello I have started my first model engine from castings and thought I would share it with this fine group here. It is a 1/ 8 scale Reid 6 hp 2 stroke. Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom T (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Mike N I bought this kit off engineads and no plans came with it. I went looking on the net for plans and found that Burns & Horner Engine Co. was sold and the new phone number is no longer good. A guy did send me plans for a 1/4 scale left hand Reid. Here is a video of a 15HP Reid the outside piston is the charge cylinder for the power piston. Tom


----------



## gilessim (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice work on that crankshaft!, well done!

Giles


----------



## kvom (Feb 14, 2009)

gilessim  said:
			
		

> Nice work on that crankshaft!, well done!
> 
> Giles



X2 It looks as if the turning tool would have to be extended quite a ways to turn the journal. Not easy, and pretty unbalanced too.


----------



## Jeff L (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice start on a unique engine .I've been working on the 1/4 Scale version on this engine for some time now , I have included the clutch and power that Brad Smith offered.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. Sorry I didn't post more along the build, you didn't want to see a guy making parts over and over again. And throwing wrenches and jumping up and down. This was definitely a challenge. I have never built an engine from castings. I suppose it would of been easier with the right plans. The plans say to build the valves using ball and seat with a light spring. I could not get the balls to seat. So I built it with stem valves. The gear box is a 54 to 1 ratio with eccentric drive. It will drive a couple of pump jacks off of rod lines.  Tom


----------



## cfellows (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice! I love the Reid. Is that engine governed? 

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tom T (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Bob, Chuck This engine has no governor. 

The full size one has a flyball governor controlling the fuel. Here is one more video with the pump jack. TomT


----------

